# Well, I'm curious whether you agree with my current type.



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Like it says up there, in the title, really. XD 

I've been described as using many functions many different times, so...yeah. There you go. 




> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.



At this point, probably not, but only a few weeks/1 week ago I'd have said differently, so...I feel that I should point out that I've been having minimal interaction with people beyond my immediate family, whom I'm pretty sure are all Si-heavy (most of them probably even Si-dom).

Other than that--I'm a white male aged 18, currently actually a bit happy as I've gotten more of a chance to interact with people outside that small group and have gotten to use my creativity a bit after a slight hiatus. 




> 1. Click on this link:





> Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.




Alright, I'm going to skip the first two now as my attempt to analyze my reaction to them has made it rather difficult to react...XD

The third one's beautiful. I liked the first one a bit more on a visceral level, but I can't use it now so I'll focus here. It's rather nice to think about the crystalline structure of the ice, definitely, and then, after a bit, I start to notice the rest of it. The sun (moon? Actually double-checking the image that's a moon, wow) looks really nice and I feel almost a bit of nostalgia from it. Just a night in a sleepy little town...but then I notice the person, and I'm amused by the fact that I've only just noticed her.




> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?


I'm probably angry, first of all, then maybe (maybe) a tad worried, but I'm rather good at keeping calm when things go wrong, or at least shutting out the usual "what're we gonna do?" scared talk. I'll...well trying to fix the car is a lie, I don't really have any skills there, but then I'll try and see if I can get back home, or maybe to the concert still if someone suggests the possibility. (Although, this is really all a hypothetical as I'm not even a big fan of concerts. :tongue:




> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?



Well, probably pretty blah. I'm not at all a huge fan of parties, or unorganized crowds, as I don't know what to do in them (lack the confidence, really) but if I haven't socialized for some time I might go, and if a girl I like is going I might go (although I've learned my lesson about the second thing, so more likely not. XD) Either way, though, if I am there, I'm not going to be having any fun. XD




> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


It would depend on the exact nature of the claim and how they made it. I generally get annoyed/angry with people that disagree with beliefs I hold deeply, but also at people I see as shooting down creative ideas because of little details (in fact, in my recent discussions I've been more angry at the second). In general, though, I'll try to respond to these people with logic, not purely emotional contradictions. Logic _is_ the proper way to understand the world, most times (although I'm really beginning to reevaluate my faith in studies as a means of analyzing all that).

Of course, this is all assuming I feel comfortable enough in that moment to do _any_ of that, rather than just sort of nod and talk about something tangential. XD 




> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?



I'd try to analyze it, see if it _really did_ clash, I guess. To be totally honest, however, certain beliefs do make up a core of my identity and it's a bit of a vice I have in my opinion that I'm a little hard-pressed to abandon them. However, given enough evidence and time I would accept that I was wrong and revise my beliefs. 




> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?



Well, hm. Does this mean moral values or personal values? And in terms of my moral framework or personal preferences?

Well, I guess for both freedom of expression tops the list. While I do recognize and understand the desire to make people feel reasonably comfortable, I believe that, first of all, in private settings which books and movies and parties with limited invitations and _lives_ are, all this comfort stuff is only broken when people try to break it. People should be able to live as they choose. 

Other than that, there's creativity and logic, although creativity's only sort of on the moral list. It's important to try and really think about the world, as it is, and important to have the ability to develop your own ideas upon it (creativity, but _also_ freedom of expression after a certain point).

Purely on the moral list there's Justice, the concept of giving to people what they give to the world/to you. 

As for how I determined them, I...suppose it's a large combination of factors. I realized what I liked about what I am depended on these, first of all, and then I worked out how to fit the world into a framework where my goals and desires in it were acceptable, but also where my rules for myself weren't significantly different from my rules
for others and my moral beliefs were generally based off of consistent, abstract principles. 




> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?



A. I...would have to think on this. I really don't know--I guess the interest level I have in topics nobody considers interesting but me? XD
B. I'd get rid of my fears and inhibitions. Without a shadow of a doubt. 




> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?



I have a small degree of respect for them, but other than that it's entirely context-dependent. Aaaaand...they come up a lot. I can't really say where they trigger most. 




> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


A. Creative activities (Writing, eventually, writing up characters, writing up worlds, playing Dungeons and Dragons or Exalted...), followed by Intellectual discussions, generally (although I've been taking many hiatuses from those lately), and anywhere between, below or above them there's periodically just charging into a situation that others are too scared to partake in fully. Or even thinking about that. 






> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


I'm just a bit nicer on the outside than I am on the inside, because I'm well aware there are negative consequences to being too abrasive and mean. XD

That's really it, I think. XD


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

I can see both INTP and INFP, but I'm leaning INTP at the moment. Which sounds more like you under stress;

dramatic, suspicious of others, making social faux pas... or
hypercritical, controlling, and taking precipitous action?


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I can see both INTP and INFP, but I'm leaning INTP at the moment. Which sounds more like you under stress;
> 
> dramatic, suspicious of others, making social faux pas... or
> hypercritical, controlling, and taking precipitous action?


Hrmmmm. I'm thinking the second currently, but I'll sound my reasoning out because I'm in no way sure--I think partially because there are different kinds of stress for me. 

Generally, in the situations I've been stressed, I've been more inclined to pick fights--not of the physical kind, often, because I would lose, but more just general refusal to accept a situation I'm in or that someone has said something or whatever.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Hrmmmm. I'm thinking the second currently, but I'll sound my reasoning out because I'm in no way sure--I think partially because there are different kinds of stress for me.
> 
> Generally, in the situations I've been stressed, I've been more inclined to pick fights--not of the physical kind, often, because I would lose, but more just general refusal to accept a situation I'm in or that someone has said something or whatever.


That would suggest inferior Te. INFP.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

So....any second/third/fourth opinions? I do want a wealth of analysis, plus I'm just a little fond of analyzing things and seeing what category they go in. XD


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> So....any second/third/fourth opinions? I do want a wealth of analysis, plus I'm just a little fond of analyzing things and seeing what category they go in. XD


Going to throw this out again, to see if it gets any responses...


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

You are riding the tight rope of INTP/INFP. Funny to see Ethereal Ethos had the same thought reading this. You're a little light on the introvert, but not an extravert. You're either not finished developing or you have inferior Te. Just my take. :happy:


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

monemi said:


> You are riding the tight rope of INTP/INFP. Funny to see Ethereal Ethos had the same thought reading this. You're a little light on the introvert, but not an extravert. You're either not finished developing or you have inferior Te. Just my take. :happy:


Hmmmm, alright. :happy:

Could you explain a bit further why you think so (and that actually goes to EthereaEthos, too, if they ever get on here)? I'm considering a bunch of types, so...XD


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Hmmmm, alright. :happy:
> 
> Could you explain a bit further why you think so (and that actually goes to EthereaEthos, too, if they ever get on here)? I'm considering a bunch of types, so...XD


I see Fi going on with inferior Te and Ti at the same time. Moreso in your values.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

monemi said:


> I see Fi going on with inferior Te and Ti at the same time. Moreso in your values.


*nods* I suppose the inferior aspect of the Te sort of matters, then? Because I was sort of thinking about it and realized INTJ has a lot of thinking but also Fi. XD

I'd really rather be an Ne-user, frankly, because innovation is more awesome than efficiency, but...it's good to check all of the possibilities at least a little. :tongue: XD

(Which, huh, I think an Ne-user would say. That's hopeful. XD)


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Going to punt this up for just one more go...


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Chained Divinity said:


> Going to punt this up for just one more go...


I posted a thread in the MBTI forum called Just a Survey. I recently completed the 3.0 version, which is a direct translation of Jung's descriptions in test form, and seems to work pretty well. Would you give it a shot?


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> I posted a thread in the MBTI forum called Just a Survey. I recently completed the 3.0 version, which is a direct translation of Jung's descriptions in test form, and seems to work pretty well. Would you give it a shot?


Probably will. XD

That prior post was more for Arkigos than anything (though seriously, ser, don't feel pressured to type me. You don't have to, anyway.  ).


----------



## mufkapla (May 22, 2013)

The refusal to accept points, becoming argumentative/social faux pas does sound like inferior Je as oppose to inferior Ji or Pe.

There's nothing wrong with either Ni/Se as opposed to Ne/Si. Se/Ni (excuse me If I've defined this poorly) looks at things in the immediate environment and predicts how they will turn out in more of a linear fashion. They do investigate but its from the many to the one. Whereas Ne/Si is looking for what's possible in the immediate environment in order to determine what has been and possible always be. Its more about the one to the many. That's kind of what makes Lead Ne types stereotyped as scattered.

Having said that you definitely seem to be an Ne/Si type.

My immediate response to what you wrote was INTP. But I'll have to go over it again since INFP seemed more likely once you brought up the refusal of factual realities when under duress.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro1_995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

mufkapla said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hrrrm. Alright then. Thanks for the time. :happy:

Out of curiosity, what made me seem more Ne/Si than Ni/Se? I couldn't really tell which I was by writing style alone, so I'm _very_ interested in figuring out your process. (And the processes of others. XD)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

By request @Chained Divinity and quite belatedly... and lazily formatted.

0: Er, that you spoke of your family by Si label is a hint against an Se type... and a hint for Ti. Se tends to engage the object itself rather than abstract it in this way... and Ti likes neat categorizations. Immediately we know that you are probably more of a thinker (impersonal tone) and probably not a strong Se, and probably an introvert unless your situation is entirely forced... which I am inclined to doubt.

1: Haha, self-analysis rendered the first two specimens contaminated. A strong thinker, probably a Ti due to the relative convoluted syntax. You led with a valuation, and let it lie as it was... you said visceral rather than showed it. You are concise in leading me through your words, you walk me through the steps as if you are thinking out loud. This is Ti/Fe, actually. The 'crystalline structure of the ice' feels abstracted... hints that you prefer the idea of a thing to the thing itself. Didn't have a broad view of the object, only noticed things after the fact as you remind yourself to do so, or happen on it. "Looks really nice" is an abstraction of the sensory.. it is often associated with Si. It reduces the object to an impression of the object, I mean. Si and Fe-ish. Then you imagination comes in, being pulled into the world but again, in a fairly impressionistic 'the idea rather than the thing' sort of way, I suspect. 

That you are amused so easily, and almost by the novelty of yourself. Well, I won't get into it. I am the same way.

2: Some level of detachment and impersonalness in describing your own feelings. Not present. That bit with "I'll.... well fixing the car is a lie.." I can just see your inner process. "I'll try to fix the car, well, no, I don't know how to do that, that's a lie... " and then it comes out like that. You are a quick analyzer, a quick thinker... but it isn't just assessing objectively.. it's ruminating through stuff (also, lots of parenthetical caveats).

3: Haha, 'unorganized crowds'. Introvert, big 'overthinker'. Clearly not inclined to 'the fullness of actual living'. 

4: People think 'deeply held beliefs' are Fi, but that isn't true. Fi is a judgment mechanism, not the beliefs themselves. Everyone has deeply held beliefs, though you do have to get through the judging functions to get at them. It depends on how that plays out to determine the functions. Go-to is logic. Logic IS the proper way to understand the world, most times (parenthetical caveat).

5: Analysis is a go-to. Logical analysis. By what mechanism are those beliefs held and protected? Given reasonable criteria you will accept the logic and revise accordingly. Ti/Fe approach, I think, though I guess a Te might say something vaguely similar. 

6: Haha, questioning the question on a meta level and quite abstractly. Is it A or B? Well, if A, then X... if B, then Y... very Ti approach, at least in tone. Very objective judgments about social protocol, but you still think in that realm. You do something that I think is so incredibly important and I want you to remember this when you are typing other people. Look at how conceptual and abstract you are. You completely avoid the object... reality in any way. Look at the whole post so far. You are so disconnected from Se in all of this. You aren't arguing from reality, you are arguing from impressions of it, and intangible perspectives. You are an Ne/Si, not any other thing. People will go on and on and on and on about how into theories they are or whatever, but the proof is between the lines.. or, rather, the lines themselves. You don't once say it, but you never cease to do it. A quick text search shows 0 instances of the word theory and 1 instance of concept (and not referring to a trait of yours) no instance of philosophy or any of it. That is because you aren't looking at them from afar with interest and wonder... you aren't saying that you like them... because that isn't on the radar. You ARE that. It is proven in how much the sensory object essentially finds no purchase in your thoughts... as they are written. Remember that next time you are typing someone intuitive and they aren't. 

Generally, this is all strongly analytical and very meta. I answered a similar question the same way, at least in the same tone and level. 

7: Nothing from this.

8: Hints unconscousness and thus tert/inferior.

9: Exalted blows.

10: Hints Fe, obviously... but not clear.

You are an INTP. Duh.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

@_arkigos_ 

At last! A thorough and detailed description! Thank you. :happy: Any (reasonable) favor you'd like from me, go ahead and ask. XD

As to the merit of Exalted, though...I guess we just disagree. Fight to the death? We can pick champions from our respective games. :tongue:

(Wait...what _is_ your preferred RPG? DnD I'd guess?)


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Chained Divinity said:


> @_arkigos_
> 
> At last! A thorough and detailed description! Thank you. :happy:
> 
> ...


I actually don't like DnD at all and only played it begrudgingly and briefly during my burgeoning years. I immediately set myself to inventing my own, and have tended to use those since. Usually a new setting/series will start with a whole new system or some random 'indie' one. Like FATE or Cortex (I like Cortex) or Burning Wheel (so weird but SO COOL... I HIGHLY recommend you seek out and purchase Burning Wheel posthaste, if your psyche can bear it). The first two are just systems, really... and quite good... but Burning Wheel is more of a philosophy. Intensely visceral, brutal, realistic. If DnD is Lord of the Rings, Burning Wheel is like Game of Thrones. Like the idea that when you are stabbed, if you are not a hardened person (which is a stat) you freak out, go white in the face, and surrender, run, or just stare at the wound blankly or pass out. Real visceral human reactions are built into the system. It is light years past stupid DnD. 

We played Exalted forever ago, so maybe it's fixed. I just remember someone jumping 50 feet in the air, pivoting on some debris in the air, and soaring a 100 meters horizontally then doing some ninja move and killing someone. It was less story telling and more absurd over the top anime tricks. I was unimpressed with the system and meh on the setting.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

arkigos said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, I tend to think systems can be as good as you make them (although I have a love of combat scenes as well as RP, so maybe I'm different in that regard). I've played some incredibly fun games of DnD that factored in story a great deal, at least (can't call the combat _realistic_, but the underlying stuff was). Same with Exalted really. I _will_ look into Burning Wheel, though, as it sounds pretty awesome. :happy:

_However_, my absolute favorite game system/storyline probably goes a completely different direction from Burning Wheel. The system, _Eternity_, is an almost entirely narrative-driven system about _near-omnipotent and unkillable gods_. Plus the worlds they conquered, converted, or made, their children, that sort of thing. And, like you with Burning Wheel, I like what happens when you try to kill them. :laughing: It's actually possible for a chosen of a Vast (god) or one of their children to destroy a Vast's physical body, but that doesn't kill them, because what they _are_ isn't a physical body, but a concept. They can just make another one. 

The only way you can kill them involves inducing them to act against their nature, at which point they don't die but become a different Vast. 



> We played Exalted forever ago, so maybe it's fixed. I just remember someone jumping 50 feet in the air, pivoting on some debris in the air, and soaring a 100 meters horizontally then doing some ninja move and killing someone. It was less story telling and more absurd over the top anime tricks. I was unimpressed with the system and meh on the setting.


Again, it mostly depends on the people playing it. All but one of my Exalted games were highly politically oriented. XD 

...by the way, I have to ask: Would you be interested in playing _Eternity_? XD


----------

